# Lanyard attachment options



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

I've just started shooting with a TTF Taurus and I would like to see what it's like to use a lanyard for support. On his site, Bill says this about the Taurus '...I use a lanyard on mine, tight enough so that the slingshot can be drawn with an open holding hand if desired..."

I've been messing around with tying one on and can't figure out a way to make it easily adjustable with what I have on hand.

I have some basic skill with rope and have no issue weaving a nice bracelet for it. For those of you that shoot with them, what is your preferred method of attaching them? Are there any slides or buckles that I should check out? Any magical knots I need to learn?

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I just use a loop of paracord and stick my hand through and twist the slingshot until it is tight enough.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

My thoughts are in here >
https://slingshotforum.com/topic/117830-i-would-like-to-hear-your-thoughts-on-lanyards/?hl=lanyards


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use cord locks to hold mine tight.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Lanyards have obvious benefits but for me, they have to be minimal - no knots, locks, bracelets, etc. I don't use them on my true Feihu style frames bc they feel so secure in hand, but I don't want to know how my other shooters taste. It doesn't take much to find the bare minimum size loop that will slip over my hand easily but without any excess when in position. I'll melt the ends together and hide the weld in the lanyard hole and cinch it in place with a cuff or O-ring. On one Chinese frame, the brass lanyard ferule wouldn't accept 550 paracord but I found #95 paracord at Michaels which is plenty strong for lanyard duty and my new OCD favorite, tho color selection is limited. *


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

loop and twist when i use a lanyard,like GG said.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Loop and twist for me. I need a lanyard because I often just drop my sling while I'm fooling around getting the ammo just right in the pouch. I'm not a speed loader for sure.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Tested with spring button push adjust, found that
Having loop
Just big enough to pass hand thru works for
me,
As said above no knots are simpler ( is that a word?) and snag much less,
Often carry multipul frames bracelet style freeing hands to carry, or hang
em on branches ect.
Well fitting strong enough lanyard AND glasses
for me every shot.
ukj


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

These two I made ... a lanyard is almost necessary for me to use them.

I used a hangman-noose (see on youtube) previously. But then realized no special knot was needed.


----------

